# Asus Transformer Pad TF300 or iPad 2 or The New iPad



## Warweo

I'd go for the Asus out of these three. It's very new, has the Tegra 3 (albeit just a 1.2GHz) and is better value than the iPads in my opinion. As you already have a iPhone 4s, I doubt you'd benefit from having a iPad which is pretty much a large screened phone, without the phone.

Come windows 8, the Transformer Pad would be ideal - apparently Micro$oft are using the Tegra 3 as a testing chip, so performance should be optimal on the TPad. Though I don't know if you can switch from Android to Windows.

I am also looking for a tablet myself, I don't know if I should go for the Transformer Pad now, the slightly older but metal Transformer Prime or wait a while to see what other Tegra 3 tablets are released. The market is flooded with 1st gen Tegra 2 tablets at the moment, so the seemingly stellar performance of the Asus's could be trounced by the next Samsung, Dell, Lenovo, Blackberry, Sony, Versus, Motorola, Archos or Ainol-Novo. Though for the most part, I doubt it.



As you said, android is much more customizable than iOS, you can write your own apps, for instance - something that Apple would never allow. iOS is smoother and much easier to use, however. So if you find reading and thinking difficult, you may want to consider this.

Not to forget either the connectiviy for the Asus, the iPads have just the 30 pin connector at the bottom and a 3.5mm aux, whilst the Asus has an array of ports from mcUSB and SD to mHDMI.

If you want to be able to customize your UI, use 3rd party apps for tasks, store files on external memory, have a keyboard/track-pad dock and not pay through your nose for old and lesser technology, buy the Asus.

If, however, you want a superb screen, like playing angry birds, hate online videos and don't mind being controlled by Steve Jobs from beyond the grave: the iPad is the tablet for you.


----------



## steelbom

Are you able to try them out first?

I'd go with the iPad 3 though. The display is absolutely fantastic, so that'd be quite a benefit for web browsing and watching 1080p movies and there's quite a large list of top notch games on iOS and plenty of time killers too.


----------



## RapboY

I wouldn't trust Warweo's post, as he clearly shows he's an Apple hater.

iPad is still much better in terms of reliability than Android tablets. The iPad will also be nice to streamline with your iPhone 4s, so that you won't need to buy apps (games) twice. Customizing the UI for Android is nice, but it could also be distracting for non-power users, don't get me wrong it's fun, but sometimes you'll worry so much about customizing your tablet instead of just enjoying using it.

Also, I suggest you buy the new iPad if you do choose an Apple tablet. The screen space is worth it.

By the way, I'm an Apple hater too lol (don't trust me







), I have an Android Phone, but I have an iPad 2 (bought it last year) just because it's really the best, most reliable option I came up with after a ton of research. I also tried out most of the tablets in Best Buy to help me decide then, so you should try that if you have that option.

Good luck!


----------



## Robilar

I have an IPad 2 64 GB and the original Transformer 32 GB (and a couple of 7" tablets).

Frankly, I find the Transformer to be better at just about everything over the IPad except in battery life.

I've managed to find work arounds to load video directly onto the IPad without converting but still have to run everything through ITunes (which I hate). The transformer can be plugged into an external USB harddrive via adapter, drag and drop.

Also the built in HDMI out is pretty sweet.

Built in micro-SD card reader is a huge plus. You can get AData 32 GB micro SD cards for around $23 so it's easy to double the memory or have several for a very portable library.

On top of that, you add in the Transformer keyboard which turns the device into a netbook (and has even more ports on it like full sized usb), it's really a much more flexible device than the ipad.

Asus has released ICS updates for all the Transformers and if you like to tinker, it's very easy to root.

I'm not an IPad hater, its a fine piece of hardware (if a bit overpriced) but I am not an ITunes fan...


----------

